# Ok, I just snagged a 600EX-Rt, now what? (Questions on use, and going forward).



## cayenne (May 22, 2013)

Hi all,

Thanks to the forum here, I snagged a refurb 600EX-RT from Canon. (I'm still trying to figure out why they charged me freakin' sales tax on an online store, I've not heard of a Louisiana Canon B&M store here, but I digress).

So, first thing, I'm reading through the strobist site and doing research. First think I'm painfully aware of, that except for some instances of bouncing light off the ceiling, and having the little card catch some light off that for face fills on that type shooting, you're never really wanting to use the flash on camera.

So, question one:
Does this flash come with some type cable to hook to the hotshoe to the flash, to allow you to shoot with camera in one hand, flash in the other?

Question two:
Looking a the Canon ST-E3-RT. I found it on amazon.com for $299 shipped, that's not a bad price is it? If so, that starts me off well for this and future growth with flash off camers.

Questions three and more:
For quick multi-flash setups...starting out before I can buy the ST-E3-RT or another Canon RT speedlight...would I be able to get some cheaper flashes right now to use with this flash? For instance, I'm thinking of trying to learn manual shooting (based on a great CreativeLive class the other week), could I get something like the Yongnuo YN-560 Speedlights, and have them fire off (optically?) when they sense the main 600EX-RT go off?

I've seen refurbs for those in the $55 shipped range..and thought this might be a neat way to get3-4 more flashes to play with cheaply to use with my new purchase right off to bat, which again, would be cool for learning to shoot flash manual...and would hold me till I can save to get more RT controlled canon ones in the future.

Thoughts?

Suggestions?

Thanks in advance!

cayenne


----------



## RLPhoto (May 22, 2013)

I learned one thing about purchase's, buy what you want from the start and save for that. I've made the mistake of buying twice by cheaping out on certain pieces of equipment.

I'd say just wait to get more 600's, I have 4 from CPS loan and I'm hooked.


----------



## cayenne (May 22, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> I learned one thing about purchase's, buy what you want from the start and save for that. I've made the mistake of buying twice by cheaping out on certain pieces of equipment.
> 
> I'd say just wait to get more 600's, I have 4 from CPS loan and I'm hooked.



Yeah....I usually lean that way, but with so many things on the "to buy" list....trying to stretch as I can in all directions at once.


I've been reading a bit, and at this point, I'm considering getting maybe a 2nd 600EX-RT, and maybe a LONG ETTL wire...and that way have one of them wired to the camera, by the long cord, and using radio to fire the 2nd one...that would save get me a lot of functionality I want now....
Later I could get the ST-E3-RT and be totally wireless with those two flashes and subsequent purchases.

I read this cable would work:

http://www.amazon.com/OCF-Gear-Extra-long-Straight-Speedlite/dp/B0097IPB8W/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=3V9PVCC4ABLEP&coliid=I209265VDWUXCC

I'm thinking I might venture down this road....hmm..should I pull the trigger on a 2nd 600 while they're still at this price?

Hmm....decisions decisions...

C


----------



## RLPhoto (May 22, 2013)

That cable will work but doesn't it kinda defeat the point? Just sayin'...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 22, 2013)

cayenne said:


> I'm thinking I might venture down this road....hmm..should I pull the trigger on a 2nd 600 while they're still at this price?
> 
> Hmm....decisions decisions...
> 
> C


 
Its basically a 580 EX II with a radio transmitter that requires some sort of other flash or R/T unit. You can use it to optically control a older Canon flash, but there is not a whole lot of advantage to owning just one. That's why I've held off, I do not want to purchase three of them or 1 R/T unit and two flashes.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 22, 2013)

Of my three Canon flashes I think the 600 actually gives pleasing results in ETTL mode on-camera straight on, thus avoiding the burnt out look that my other two gives in the same mode. 

You can as have been mentioned here go for several 580 EX II (which you can get quite cheap now), thus paving the way for the use of a ST-E2. The 600 works fine like a slave (I have had a set up in studio with a ST-E2 and the 600 as main light, 430 as fill, and two 580's to blow out the background).


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 22, 2013)

The cable: check for "oc3". Canon offers it, many third- party products available in different shapes and lenghts. 
But this doesnt open the door to radiocontrolled heaven...


----------



## unfocused (May 22, 2013)

cayenne said:


> ...I'm still trying to figure out why they charged me freakin' sales tax on an online store, I've not heard of a Louisiana Canon B&M store here...



Canon has a nexus in almost every state. Remember they sell copiers and office equipment. 



cayenne said:


> So, question one:
> Does this flash come with some type cable to hook to the hotshoe to the flash, to allow you to shoot with camera in one hand, flash in the other?



No, but Canon will be happy to sell you one.



cayenne said:


> Question two:
> Looking a the Canon ST-E3-RT. I found it on amazon.com for $299 shipped, that's not a bad price is it? If so, that starts me off well for this and future growth with flash off camera.



Yes that is a good price. Check CanonPriceWatch.Com for historical prices.



cayenne said:


> Questions three and more:
> ...would I be able to get some cheaper flashes right now to use with this flash? For instance, I'm thinking of trying to learn manual shooting (based on a great CreativeLive class the other week), could I get something like the Yongnuo YN-560 Speedlights, and have them fire off (optically?) when they sense the main 600EX-RT go off?



Only if they are compatible with Canon's optical trigger. They won't work with the ST-E3 RT, so you would need to use your 600 RT as a master, on camera or with an ETTL cord.



cayenne said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> Suggestions?



As with most things it boils down to personal preference. Me, I'd go ahead and get the ST-E3 RT so you can start playing with off camera flash. One umbrella and the 600 RT off camera is a great start. Pick up a big piece of white foamcore as a reflector to provide some fill light and have some fun. 

Have any Best Buy gift cards sitting around? Go buy another 600 RT at Best Buy for $499 and get 18 mos. zero interest. It's still at an all-time low. Keep watching the refurb store for the next time they come back in stock for your third, fourth, etc. 

Honestly, I wouldn't buy the Yongnuos. I've got nothing against them. I had their 622C transceivers and they were great. But, I think you'll just be throwing money away in the long term. If you want to go optical for awhile , you can get 580 EX IIs on eBay now for around $320-$360 used. And, they seem to be holding their value, so you shouldn't lose too much selling them later. But again, I'd just bite the bullet and put the money into the ST-E3 RT and 600 RTs.


----------



## pdirestajr (May 22, 2013)

I'd suggest just shooting with the one flash for a while till you master "one light setups". It will save you money and it will be a more organic growth to your lighting configurations. One light can easily be 3 when you incorporate sun/ ambient and a simple reflector.

I love using the new yongnuo radio triggers triggers with my 600 as a quick cheap wireless kit.

Just my .02


----------



## cayenne (May 23, 2013)

Thank you so much for the input....

I think I'm gonna pull the trigger on the long ETTL cord, was recommended by Syl Arena.
Although I had been wanting to wait on his book The Speedliter's Handbook to be updated for the newer flashes, I might just get it too.

If the 600ex-rt's come up refurb again for this price, I think I'll pull the trigger on them, these seem the lowest prices even with tax that I've seen on them.

If I can get a 2nd one cheap, I figure I'll hook the long cable on one of them, and use that as off camera master, and then have it control the 2nd one placed elsewhere as the slave, doing them radio.

I would think that should start me off quite well in the beginning. and ONce all that is paid off, I can get the newer radio control unit for the camera and break off the wire....

Anyway, thank you so much...keep the suggestions coming in if you think of more please.

I most certainly appreciate the input....I've learned quite a lot from this forum.

cayenne


----------



## Random Orbits (May 23, 2013)

I remember seeing one of the Syl Arena videos earlier this year, and he stated that was not going to update the Speedliter's Handbook. If anything, the 600 is more intuitive (menu-wise) than the 580. However, the book is still an interesting/useful read. I tried to borrow a copy from the library system but that failed, so I had to buy my own copy.

I got my st-e3 off Ebay for 250. It does not seem to be "rebatable", so its price has remained near 300 for a while. Going with the st-e3 or the ettl cord is a good idea. I was using the 600 to command the 430 optically, but the on-axis preflash was too bright for what I was trying to do. Depending on the cost of the cable, it might be better to bite the bullet and get the a second 600 or a st-e3.


----------



## cayenne (May 23, 2013)

Random Orbits said:


> I remember seeing one of the Syl Arena videos earlier this year, and he stated that was not going to update the Speedliter's Handbook. If anything, the 600 is more intuitive (menu-wise) than the 580. However, the book is still an interesting/useful read. I tried to borrow a copy from the library system but that failed, so I had to buy my own copy.
> 
> I got my st-e3 off Ebay for 250. It does not seem to be "rebatable", so its price has remained near 300 for a while. Going with the st-e3 or the ettl cord is a good idea. I was using the 600 to command the 430 optically, but the on-axis preflash was too bright for what I was trying to do. Depending on the cost of the cable, it might be better to bite the bullet and get the a second 600 or a st-e3.



Interesting...I was starting to watch a Syl video on the Canon site, made when the 600 was just newly released...or shortly after, and he mentioned that he definitily was going to do an update to the book to include the 600 stuff.

That being said, last night, I ordered that long cable, and the book and with amazon prime, will be here Friday.

Now...hoping that somehow my flash will be delivered by this weekend too!


C


----------



## Marsu42 (May 23, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Interesting...I was starting to watch a Syl video on the Canon site, made when the 600 was just newly released...or shortly after, and he mentioned that he definitily was going to do an update to the book to include the 600 stuff.



If Syl changed his mind it's probably because 1/4th of the book and lots of diagrams is about getting optical remote to work, either with his ettl cables or with clever tilting the heads so the slaves see the master ... part of this has become obsolete with the 600rt, so he probably decided against a large update after all.

Still, it's a great book and I can only recommend it to anyone, there's little stuff about the 580ex(2) you cannot directly apply to the new flash.


----------



## cayenne (May 24, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting...I was starting to watch a Syl video on the Canon site, made when the 600 was just newly released...or shortly after, and he mentioned that he definitily was going to do an update to the book to include the 600 stuff.
> ...



Thanks for the input!!!
I bought it and should be here tomorrow (I love amazon prime)....

I'm wanting to learn how to do a lot of manual, hoping this book gets me on the right track there....

C


----------



## Mr Bean (May 24, 2013)

The book from Syl is great. It opened my eyes, and my credit card to what can be done/bought with flash gear 

Regarding cables, I bought a couple from Syl ( http://ocfgear.com/ ), the coiled and 10m. I use them with the 580ex2 I have. Cheap and handy to have in the kit.


----------



## silvestography (May 29, 2013)

In terms of some well done youtube videos you could check out to get you started with some simple lighting ideas, this guy does it excellently:

http://www.youtube.com/user/FreePhotographyTips

Obviously he's going to be using more lights than your one 600, but since he's explaining the goal of each light, that should suffice in terms of being able to have something in mind when you're lighting your photos.


----------

